# Does every dog have its day...



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

general thoughts. The walk away wife that starts a new life with a new man, is the grass generally not grren later i life?


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

believe me it comes back at them. I should know- the grass is NOT greener because my new grass just went onto another patch after fifteen years .
The truth...when a relationship starts as an affair, from a womens point of view...there is this little seed inside which grows and affects the entire new relationship....you have this anxiety, you try to hide, and well.....it festers...even under the umbrella of declared love.....always doubting that he wont go and do the same... trust is what we base all of our love on...if the trust isnt there...I personally believe even if you are 'soulmates' (as I believed I was with mine) it eventually mauls the relationship in some form. 
Im so sorry you have to go through this. breaks my heart.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My ex h started a new life with another woman during our marriage. I had suspicions he was cheating, but no solid proof I guess. Eventually I got my solid proof and left that day. I did not give him a choice, the marriage was done. He thought the grass was greener, she moved in 3 days after. They are still together today, but very miserable. My ex makes life a living hell.

I moved on and I found a wonderful garden patch of grass. I'm so happy and I have a wonderful marriage with a faithful husband. 

My husband was previously married. I found a letter written to him from his ex wife begging him back. She found out he was engaged to me and couldn't handle the news. I threw away that letter along with some photos. I'm surprised my husband never was upset I threw everything away, but I was relieved. It made me feel better. Apparently she thought the grass was greener on the other side as well. She left me a wonderful man.

It will get better. Hang in there. Make sure your keeping busy any maybe start a new hobby or two. The less you think about her and keep busy, the easier it will be.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

oncehisangel said:


> believe me it comes back at them. I should know- the grass is NOT greener because my new grass just went onto another patch after fifteen years .
> The truth...when a relationship starts as an affair, from a womens point of view...there is this little seed inside which grows and affects the entire new relationship....you have this anxiety, you try to hide, and well.....it festers...even under the umbrella of declared love.....always doubting that he wont go and do the same... trust is what we base all of our love on...if the trust isnt there...I personally believe even if you are 'soulmates' (as I believed I was with mine) it eventually mauls the relationship in some form.
> Im so sorry you have to go through this. breaks my heart.


:iagree:

Yup....


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

The unfortunate (IMO) part is that you may never be there to see it or know it happened. I'd give just about anything to know that I wasn't a bad husband and at she feels like she made a mistake one day ... Byut i also know I'll never get that (she is stubborn and proud that wAy, never looks back). 

It may help to think that this bites the one day, but I think the focus should really be on you. Not them (and I'm a hypocrite as am in the same place as you ... Knowing and doing are two very different things)


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

I believe one the reason my W wanna D is because all of her best friends are D already . Now she backing off little but because she saw what is going on with her friends right now and they don't have " lots of fun " as she claimed 6 months ago.
They're all miserable and unhappy . Only one claims some happiness she lost all to her H and now she is moving withe the " love of her live" in the middle of no where.


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope my STBXW falls flat on your financial a$$. Before she walked out on me, she was enjoying the party scene with all her single friends, while i paid the rent/utilities/cell bill...u name it. Now that she is completely cut off from my money (good job btw), she is off living with one of her friends, which i hate very much right now. The problem is she cant live there forever, and reality, rent/utilities/cell bill..etc..etc.. will come to bite her in the a$$. I wish i could be there to see it.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I have many friends and aquaintances that found out the 'Mr. Wonderful' has his share of warts and bad habits, after the fact! 

I've seen some of them tear up when mentioning the ex that they left. But pride prevents most of them from admitting that they screwed up their lives, their security and their families.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

legiox said:


> I hope my STBXW falls flat on your financial a$$. Before she walked out on me, she was enjoying the party scene with all her single friends, while i paid the rent/utilities/cell bill...u name it. Now that she is completely cut off from my money (good job btw), she is off living with one of her friends, which i hate very much right now. The problem is she cant live there forever, and reality, rent/utilities/cell bill..etc..etc.. will come to bite her in the a$$. I wish i could be there to see it.


You wont see it, you'll hear/read it  Within a year she'll understand the grass is not greener and then you'll get text and phone calls 

Talked yesterday with a girl friend of my , she is on the dating scene right now , one thing she say was - 97% whats out there are losers,cheaters and kids in their 20's looking for fun only !


----------

